# Japan Video



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Really nice video on Dino's blog about Japan




Japan 2010 Trip on Vimeo



:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## turbojerry (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice made!!


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice video, well edited and produced.


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

That is an awesome video :bowdown1:


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

OMG 

i loved the music, whole thing was stunning


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Epic music. And very familiar territory!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Love the video Matty thanks for posting


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Fantastic video, need to get over there and experience it for myself!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great video and very nice shooting talent, considering the guy shoot everything on the spot while traveling.:bowdown1:

Wondering what cam he used? Canon 550D?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice tight vid. Rock steady. Some special tripod? Who is Hann?


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

really nice video


----------

